# My kitty got put down



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss...
We're sending comforting thoughts your way ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ohh, I'm so sorry.  He was a beautiful cat. Rest in peace sweet kitty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. He sure was a pretty boy. Godspeed little one and big hugs to you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I have lost two cats to kidney failure. One lived for 4 months after being diagnosed, the other one lived for less than a week. I had to have both of them euthanized. One was 13 and one was 15. It was terrible to go through. I can totally feel your pain. I really know nothing about the numbers, I do know that Bear, the 15 year old that only lived a week after diagnosis had numbers totally off the chart. The had to thin his blood down to actually get numbers and they were extremely high. He lost his desire for everything very quickly.

He was gorgeous! I didn't see the pictures when I first read this thread.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Sweetie I am so sorry about the loss of your kitty. He was beautiful! I am not sure what the numbers mean but it sounds like there was nothing more they could do for him. I know it is hard to accept. He was in your life for so long!

I have three cats myself and I love them dearly. I understand how hard this must be for you. Sending you hugs!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

_I am so very sorry...he was a beauty._


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. He was so young.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your kitty.....he was very pretty!!!


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

The vet said there was nothing they could do. He'd only been acting weird maybe a couple weeks and it was hard to notice a change in appetite with three cats in the house. He was pretty young, for being an indoor cat. For the record, we're taking the other two for checkups soon.
Thank you all so very much for your hugs and concerns.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I recently went through the same thing with my childhood kitty. It's so hard, but be comforted to know you did the right thing for him by not letting his quality of life suffer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. He is gorgeous and now running and playing in the cat nip at the bridge until you can meet again. I know how you feel, I have a cat that is 15 and when her time comes it will just break my heart.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry to read this. Hopefully you can find comfort in the fact that he is out of pain and is no longer suffering. Unfortunately, I have two cats that are in kidney failure also. One is 16 and the other is 17 years old. We are doing sub Q fluids at home every other day to sustain my 16 year old's life. Some days I wonder if we should be doing it at all...

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

cola3812 said:


> So sorry to read this. Hopefully you can find comfort in the fact that he is out of pain and is no longer suffering. Unfortunately, I have two cats that are in kidney failure also. One is 16 and the other is 17 years old. We are doing sub Q fluids at home every other day to sustain my 16 year old's life. Some days I wonder if we should be doing it at all...
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.



I hear you. They thought it may have been diabetes at first and my dad was not sure if he'd want to give the poor little guy shots twice a day, but it's good that he didn't have to make that decision.

However he obviously did have to decide to have him put down, but it wasn't much of a decision at that point.

Today will be the first day since July of 1998 that I will not have a white cat sleeping on my bed when I get home. So I'm going to spooooil my birthday golden (fourteen today!) and smoosh my fat cat... and my skinny cat because they're getting KIND OF old too - 10 and 12.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So Sorry, she was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I lost my cat Corduroy at 8 years old to kidney failure, I too had to make the same decision. This was about 10 years ago, and I don't remember his exact numbers, but I do remember them being in the 200's when they were supposed to be like 20 or so. I had him tested two days in a row, and those numbers continued to climb.

When I did research, I found out that a lot of times when a cat comes down with kidney failure at 7 - 10 years old, it is a congenital problem. A problem they are born with and doesn't fully bother them until that time. 

My cat too acted perfectly fine, maybe a little more thirsty, then one day he was hiding in my husband's closet and would not come out. I knew then something was wrong.

We are with you, and totally understand your loss. Your father made the right decision - it must have been very hard for him and you. She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, a beautiful looking kitty


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Like you, we lost our kitty Molson in September due to kidney failure.
It happened so fast, he seemed fine then within a week we had to send him to the bridge.
He was only 7. 
I so feel for you as I know what you are experiencing.
I may have a 75 lb golden running around my home but it's not the same without a cat.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. We lost our 15 year old cat in October. He went out and never came home. I know how much you miss him...


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
> Like you, we lost our kitty Molson in September due to kidney failure.
> It happened so fast, he seemed fine then within a week we had to send him to the bridge.
> He was only 7.
> ...


Ours was losing weight for about two weeks but we noticed it was serious and not just a phase last Saturday, so it was pretty quickly here too. I only saw him once between Saturday and Thursday because I don't live with my parents anymore.


----------

